# Has anyone seen this review website?



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

they should upgrade to products too. i think it would be a good idea to start a "sticky" with all those all important websites that we couldnt live without. I recently found a website where I can rent horse training DVD's. To bad theres no place for us to really post those kind of things huh?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

sandy2u1 said:


> To bad theres no place for us to really post those kind of things huh?


Actually there is. Under Horse Resources. I'll move this thread there now for you.


----------

